# config related questions - PSU, Motherboard etc.



## bkarankar (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi,

System Configuration as:

AMD Phenom X6 1090T
ASUS CROSSHAIR IV Formula
Memory DDR3 2GB*4 = 8GB
ATI Radeon HD 5870
HDD 500 GB
DVD Writer Dual Layer

which PSU will be good for me. please suggest


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

have you brought it????


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> have you brought it????




no, just order it.

i might received this in next coming week.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

why did you order ASUS
should have consulted us once yar....


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why did you order ASUS
> should have consulted us once yar....




Hey man,

We can change it now, no Problem. mere Good Friend ke PAA Ki shop hai, if we want to stop then no issue.(Should i call them now to stop that order, even i have placed that order in noon itself)

please suggest me good one.

Waiting for your reply.
Bhupesh

---------- Post added at 08:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why did you order ASUS
> should have consulted us once yar....




do we have any Triple Channel memory control Board for AMD X6?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

no triple channel for amd
its only for core i7 9** (lga1366 socket)


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> no triple channel for amd
> its only for core i7 9** (lga1366 socket)




ok, please suggest me a good motherboard, i would like to have two GPU


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

CORSAIR TX 650 for that setup. triple channel memory is a waste for any AMD processor currently available


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

pulsar no triple channel for AMD dude...


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

ya man. i meant 6GB


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why did you order ASUS
> should have consulted us once yar....



Hi Brother,

Please suggest me good Mobo for my config. i am waiting for your reply.

---------- Post added at 08:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:02 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> why did you order ASUS
> should have consulted us once yar....




hows (Mobo)
*BioStar TA890FXE Ver. 5.x*
and
*Asrock 890FX Deluxe3 *
*
*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

AMD Phenom X6 1090T @ 10k (but do check once again dude)
2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.2k
MSI NF980-G65 @ 7.7k
Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 768MB SLI @ 24k (performance close to HD5970)
HDD 500 GB @ 2k
DVD Writer Dual Layer @ 1k
Corsair TX650W @ 6k

Total - 55.4k


----------



## rajan1311 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

dude 1090T is 13.5k not 10k....1055T is 9.5k..as for mobo have a look at the MSI 890GXM GD 65 (not too sure of model number) for approx 8k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

if you look at his previous posts he has mentioned that he is getting 1090t for the price of 1055t and thats why i said check once again

for going with SLI he needs nforce chipset and not amd chipsets


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if you look at his previous posts he has mentioned that he is getting 1090t for the price of 1055t and thats why i said check once again
> 
> for going with SLI he needs nforce chipset and not and chipsets



Yes, you are right, i m getting 1090T with discount of approx 6000/-.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Phenom X6 1090T @ 10k (but do check once again dude)
> 2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.2k
> MSI NF980-G65 @ 7.7k
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 768MB SLI @ 24k (performance close to HD5970)
> ...




what about *BioStar TA890FXE Ver. 5.x*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

man. first the thread name is BEST PSU for the config and here you are discussing mobo


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

dude bkarankar
*if you read my previous post you can SLI only with nforce chipset*


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



pulsar_swift said:


> man. first the thread name is BEST PSU for the config and here you are discussing mobo




is there any restriction? can't we ask for any related query?

---------- Post added at 11:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude bkarankar
> *if you read my previous post you can SLI only with nforce chipset*




ok, thanks,

but can i do crossfire ATI. i just need support for multiple GPU.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

there is no restriction buddy. you have opened tow threads for your PC. One for the main build and one for the PSU. So its logical that you use the respective threads. 

Anyway coming back to your query, you can do a crossfire with MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7.2K
Which Ati GPUs are you planning to crossfire ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

Gtx 460 sli performs close to hd5970. What else u need?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Gtx 460 sli performs close to hd5970. What else u need?



Which mobo  ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



bkarankar said:


> what about *BioStar TA890FXE Ver. 5.x*



go for it if you can find but useless. it got 4 odd placed PCIeX16 slots. & it works in X16, X8, X4, X1 or say X8+X8. so better invest in MSI 890GX. you'll save some money.



pulsar_swift said:


> there is no restriction buddy. you have opened tow threads for your PC. One for the main build and one for the PSU. So its logical that you use the respective threads.
> 
> Anyway coming back to your query, you can do a crossfire with MSI 890GXM G65 @ 7.2K
> Which Ati GPUs are you planning to crossfire ?



fully agreed. it'll cause more confusion, not for OP but for the others who suggesting him.



pulsar_swift said:


> Which mobo  ?



try one of the boards released by MSI having Lucid Hydra onboard or you can search for board having Nforce NF100 chip.


----------



## ico (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*

@OP
I have closed all your other threads. Next time just create a single thread for all your config related questions AND wait for replies. Consider this a warning.

And I have renamed this thread too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 18, 2010)

*o ho nobody is trying to listen
SLI needs nforce chipset and not AMD chipsets*


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 18, 2010)

@jas, Lucid Hydra support upto AMD+Nvidia+Nvidia. so if you remove the AMD card, won't you get SLI?


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: best PSU/SMPS for config*



ico said:


> @OP
> I have closed all your other threads. Next time just create a single thread for all your config related questions AND wait for replies. Consider this a warning.
> 
> And I have renamed this thread too.



_*Thanks *_*Kilroy*!!!

---------- Post added at 07:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:47 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AMD Phenom X6 1090T @ 10k (but do check once again dude)
> 2 * 2 GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 5.2k
> MSI NF980-G65 @ 7.7k
> Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 768MB SLI @ 24k (performance close to HD5970)
> ...




MSI NF980-G65 @ 7.7k-- no USB 3, no SATA 6 GB Support. any other motherboard???

---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *o ho nobody is trying to listen
> SLI needs nforce chipset and not AMD chipsets*




Hey, i am here bro. but why not asus. what is the problem in ASUS. i am not able to find any mobo better or equal to *ASUS Crosshair IV Formula


Please help me
*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 19, 2010)

dude just listen IMO avoid asus
many people in this forum have got asus mobos with some probs.....

you can always add a expansion card with sata3 and usb3 later ....this is not mainstream today

sam
yar now from where lucid hydra has come into picture.....the mobo i suggested (MSI NF980-G65) is sli supporting..gtx460 sli really rocks dude..at 24k you are getting hd5970 performance......

otherwise go for hd5850 crossfire @ 31k


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> dude just listen IMO avoid asus
> many people in this forum have got asus mobos with some probs.....
> 
> you can always add a expansion card with sata3 and usb3 later ....this is not mainstream today
> ...


dude why you against Asus? even i've have got CIVF & its really good!!!!

@OP are you going to be OCing? wats your location? & at wat price are you getting the CIVF? wats your total budget? & wats your usage going to be on the system?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 20, 2010)

mavihs...people in this forum have got asus mobos with some probs....so isnt it better to stay away from headache...


----------



## mavihs (Jul 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> mavihs...people in this forum have got asus mobos with some probs....so isnt it better to stay away from headache...


give me the links plzz!!!
Also the Crosshair is the premium mobo from Asus & part of ROG(Republic Of Gamers) brand!


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 21, 2010)

mavihs said:


> dude why you against Asus? even i've have got CIVF & its really good!!!!
> 
> @OP are you going to be OCing? wats your location? & at wat price are you getting the CIVF? wats your total budget? & wats your usage going to be on the system?



Hi,

i am in indore (India) 
*I am getting ASUS CIVF in 11446/- Only*
and
*ATI Radeon HD 5830 1 GB in 12870/- Only*

my budget (total) is approx 40000/- (as i need to upgrade my system, i do not required HDD, Optical Media/CD-DVD Writer/Drive, and cabinet and PSU, no monitor and no input device required.i have Zebronics 400W PSU.

*40000/- is only for Mobo, Processor, RAM and two GPU (SLI or Crossfire => "let me know which one is best").*


let me know which is best, as i am using AMD and Asus from last 8 years. i did not found any problem in ASUS yet.

*About Usage => Extreme Gaming, Server testing (SharePoint, OCS, Exchange, Virtualization -multi OS, Linux Servers etc)* 

Thanks
Bhupesh


----------



## mavihs (Jul 21, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> i am in indore (India)
> *I am getting ASUS CIVF in 11446/- Only*


CIVF isn't available for that price......that must be CIIIF! The market price for CIVF is 16K & above, where as the for CIIIF is around 12K! This happened with my friend also, they went to inquire for CIVF, & they were told this price & they didn't even have CIVF! CIVF only on order & it takes around 4weeks(depending on when the shipment arrives).

PS: i know the main distributor/the main supplier for Asus thats why i know this info!

---------- Post added at 11:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:56 AM ----------




bkarankar said:


> my budget (total) is approx 40000/- (as i need to upgrade my system, i do not required HDD, Optical Media/CD-DVD Writer/Drive, and cabinet and PSU, no monitor and no input device required.i have Zebronics 400W PSU.


you'll have to change your SMPS, first of all its Zebrnonics, 2nd its 400W! if you power up your system with this SMPS, your whole system would be fried coz of low quality, low wattage PSU!!!! plus your going for CF, you'll need a really good power supply! 
Also which cabinet you  have?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

Mavihs check out previous threads for probs.

@op
gtx 460 better than 5830. Asus crosshair 4 out of ur budget.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

there have been reports about the cooler on GTX460 not being good. Card of which make should the OP buy ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 22, 2010)

can you mention the source pulsar


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 22, 2010)

our forum members were discussing the same @ *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/5193-all-graphics-cards-related-queries-here-385.html


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ not valid for all. just look for the back & check if the exhaust is big. if most hot air goes out, from where heat issues will come? this type of small exhaust common to both Palit & Zotac. & so both are hot cards. not only from outside but from inside as well.


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 26, 2010)

OOOPs.

looking for another blog site, no one here to provide good suggestion.

 they dont have time, they are busy in *FIGHT*


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

what was your question ? i am here


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 28, 2010)

Finally,

i received ...

*AMD Phenom X6 1090T Black Edition
ASUS CROSSHAIR IV Formula
CORSAIR 866 MHz @ 9-9-9-24 latencies 2 GB * 4 = 8 GB (with ram cooler )
ATI Radeon HD 5870 1 GB
Cooler Master Hyper N520  *

now, just waiting for my PSU, i Ordered *Corsair HX1000W PSU*(for future prospect), i might received this within 5 working days.

hows this. let me know your view on this

Thanks
Bhupesh


----------



## bkarankar (Jul 28, 2010)

mavihs said:


> CIVF isn't available for that price......that must be CIIIF! The market price for CIVF is 16K & above, where as the for CIIIF is around 12K! This happened with my friend also, they went to inquire for CIVF, & they were told this price & they didn't even have CIVF! CIVF only on order & it takes around 4weeks(depending on when the shipment arrives).
> 
> PS: i know the main distributor/the main supplier for Asus thats why i know this info!
> 
> ...



hi, but i have received CIVF in only 11000/- approx. special discount for me only.

---------- Post added at 07:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:48 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> what was your question ? i am here




hi, let me know is my config perfect. or something is missing.
need a SSD tooo, can you please give me more information about SSD, will SSD help to improve performance. and what is the price for 40GB. when and where to buy.


----------



## mavihs (Jul 28, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> hi, but i have received CIVF in only 11000/- approx. special discount for me only.


can you post the pic of the mobo & the biil! also where did you buy it from?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

@bkarankar, excellent purchase. congrats


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 29, 2010)

pic please. congrats man


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 29, 2010)

congrats dude!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 29, 2010)

which cabinet did you buy ?


----------



## bkarankar (Aug 1, 2010)

mavihs said:


> can you post the pic of the mobo & the biil! also where did you buy it from?



hey man,

no issue with photos, but Bill?

do you think that i am going to put my bill really on public website.

---------- Post added at 03:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------




pulsar_swift said:


> which cabinet did you buy ?





ooops, that's what i was thinking, looking for a cool cabinet, but not now.

not permitted by budget.

ill wait till next month.
now, my present cabinet is not supported for those config.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Aug 1, 2010)

you purchased the things and not assembled the rig and waiting for money to buy cabinet next month ?


----------



## mavihs (Aug 1, 2010)

bkarankar said:


> hey man,
> 
> no issue with photos, but Bill?
> 
> do you think that i am going to put my bill really on public website.


yeah, wat the probs in that? you can blur out the your personal details!
also waiting for the pics of the mobo!!!!!


----------



## Piyush (Aug 3, 2010)

nice purchase
and unbelievable pricing


----------

